# My addition homie injured himself



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Was shopping tonight with my daughter and ran into the wife of the place we just did a room addition from hell. She asked if I heard about her husband, and I said no, what happened.

Guess he was drunk (as usual) and was up on the ladder installing the chutes in the ceiling, lost his balance (imagine that) and fell 10' to the ground knocking himself out cold. He was the only one out there at the time and his wife was watching TVC, did'nt even know it happened until he drug himself into the main part of the house and told her to call an ambulance.

Other than bruised ego, knot on his melon and 3 broken ribs, luckily the guy is fine. Moral of the story-dont work at high altitudes on a step ladder while drunk...might be the lst thing you do.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Too funny!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Ambulance ride to the ER?

That should drive up the cost of his DIY project a tad. Glad to hear he's mostly OK.


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

If you're gonna get drunk, make sure the only 
step ladder nearby has only two steps! 

I can see the info-mercial right now.... starring ME!


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Yikes-*good thing* he was drunk when he fell....less pain overall.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> Yikes-*good thing* he was drunk when he fell....less pain overall.


Yea, when your drunk doesnt your body react slower, so that it is like when some one drunk is driveing a car and they crash they are usally the only preson that lives?


----------

